
A Strategic Point of View for VM - kev009
https://archive.org/details/AStrategicPointOfViewForVm
======
kev009
There's an associated text version of a lot of the main ideas in
[http://www2.marist.edu/~mvmuajs/vmoutlook/](http://www2.marist.edu/~mvmuajs/vmoutlook/)
but the video is actually quite funny even if you don't know what VM is.
Reminds me of Bryan Cantrill's illumos talks in sheer entertainment value.

There are some interesting things to discuss on missing markets, and product
management around this. Although z/VM is still a billions dollar business.

